# Staying offsite for Disney but want to drop off kids at park



## May mom (Mar 5, 2014)

Hopefully this will make sense, if I stay offsite and I don't plan to go to a Disney park but someone else in my party wants to go, can I drop them off at the gate and not have to pay for parking since I'm (the driver) not staying?  And if I wanted to pick them back up, can I do that without paying?  Thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 5, 2014)

I have never tried that *BUT* those parking fee booths are there to collect money for parking - I don't think Disney World has a "drop/load and go" option area. They are MIGHT want a DRIVER who would be* with the kids who are too young for a driver's license *while at their theme parks.

Disney is NOT a babysitting operation - amusement parks can be dangerous - kids are stupid and do stupid things - have you really thought this thru?


----------



## brigechols (Mar 5, 2014)

When you pull up to the parking entrance, tell the Cast Member what you are doing and s/he will direct you to Guest Drop Off/Pick Up. I think it is generally at or near the taxi stands.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 5, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Disney is NOT a babysitting operation - amusement parks can be dangerous - kids are stupid and do stupid things - have you really thought this thru?



This seems a bit harsh.  Where does the OP say that there wouldn't be any adults in the group?  Or that they're all young kids?


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2014)

There use to be a bus shuttle locate at  the old down town Disney parking lot . That would transport guest to Magic  Kingdom. Free ! 
Suggestion, I would call guest relation at Disney and ask for an answer or would ask this question on the Disney web site ??
Good luck.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 5, 2014)

tashamen said:


> This seems a bit harsh. Where does the OP say that there wouldn't be any adults in the group? Or that they're all young kids?


 

Yes, it did sound a bit harshly worded. Although, given that the OP does have a rather young child, it would seem a bit disturbing if she plans to just drop the child off alone or with other similarly aged children. But hey, she didn't ask for parenting advice, so I will refrain from  speculation.


----------



## eliotmark (Mar 5, 2014)

I can confirm that drop-off works very well.  As was stated, simply notify the attendant at the parking booths that you wish to drop-off.  The Magic Kingdom drop-off is at the ticket and transportation center while the other parks have drop-off areas close to the park entrance.  There is no direct transportation from downtown Disney to the parks.  The buses run between downtown and the Disney Resorts only.  Buses run to most parks from the resorts.  If you drop off near the Swam Hotel, across from the miniture golf course, you can get a boat to either the Studios or Epcot.  It is generally much quicker to drop-off at the park.


----------



## elaine (Mar 5, 2014)

fyi--All WDW parks now require an adult to entire park with anyone under 14 yrs old. This includes DisneyQuest. New policy a year or so ago. Same policy in CA.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, you can drop off from off site. Just stay on the right side as you head towards the Magic Kingdom parking attendants (as mentioned above and tell the attendant that you are dropping off) and head towards the Polynesian Resort signs.

You can always avoid going through the parking attendants by going the back way into drop off. Go North on Bonnet Creek Parkway, past Port Orleans French Quarter, Past Riverside, take a left at Golden Oak onto Vista Blvd, right on World Drive, left at Seven Seas Drive - drop off where all the taxis are. (right before the Polynesian resort). 

There is a sitting area with cover. Walk over to the monorail station or ferry boat.


----------



## May mom (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.  I thought there had to be a way to do it.  Just for clarification, I don't consider myself to be a bad parent but rather than go through the entire explanation I worded it this way but it would be my dd and I being dropped off by my dh and then picked up later so that my dh and others could use the car during the day while my dd and I play.


----------



## elaine (Mar 6, 2014)

no offense intended. I was just letting folks know the new policy as of last year. I used to take my brother when I was 14 and he was 8 (30 years ago). We could also sit him at the front of the monorail with the driver and pick him up an hour later! He became an engineer. Those were the days!


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 28, 2014)

tashamen said:


> This seems a bit harsh.  Where does the OP say that there wouldn't be any adults in the group?  Or that they're all young kids?



I agree. My "kids" are 28, 26, and 20.

Sheila


----------

